# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat  'e day

## Nwicker60

John O' Groat Journal headlines for November 29
*
A protest* was staged in Castletown on Tuesday night by opponents of a controversial plan to open a pharmacy in the village.  Around 40 people gathered outside the hotel where Glasgow businessman Sanjay Majhu was addressing 20 representatives of the community about his proposal to set up a pharmacy in premises presently occupied by a fish and chip shop.  The protesters, carrying  a banner and "No Pharmacy" signs are opposed to the plan as they fear it will lead to the closure of the dispensaries in Castletown and Canisbay, putting the surgeries in both places at risk and result in the loss of 19 jobs.

*A mothballed* unit at the Town and County Hospital in Wick should be opened to help treat local dementia patients.  That was the call made yesterday by Derrick Milnes, chairman of Thurso and Wick Trades Council.  He said such a move would help relieve the "ennormous problems" which other north hospitals and mean that elderly people would not have to make the 250-mile round trips to Inverness for treatment

*THE* number of dementia sufferers in Caithness is expected to double in the next 25 years.  That was the message from Cathy Mackay, the Thurso-based service manager for Alzheimer Scotland  at a  meeting in Wick, on Wednesday.  She told members of the Highland Health and Social Care Partnership that figures from 2011 showed there were 449 people in Caithness wth demential,  181 in the Landward area 151 in Thurso and 117 in Wick.

*THURSO* Food Bank has reported the number of people using its service is increasing as the cold weather begins to bite.  Families are struggling to put food on the table as they are forced to pay increased energy prices to keep their homes warm.  In a bid to meet rising demand, Thurso Food Bank is joining forces with Tesco this weekend for its Neigbourhood Food Collection programme with its Wick branch also taking part. 

*A Caithness* potato breeder has received a lifetime award for his contribution to the industry.  Jack Dunnet, who lives in John O' Groats with his wife Nancy, was delighted to be presented with a silver rosebowl in recognition of his services over many years.

----------

